# What is best way to fly to Hawaii?



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 28, 2008)

I may go to Maui and/or the Big Island this Summer and I checked Delta and AA where I have a ton of frequent flyer miles, but the cheap seats for coach and first class are already sold out. Of course I can pay 100% more and get blackout dates.

My travel times are June 7-21, 2008

Does anyone know the BEST (cheapest) way to fly from South Florida (FLL, PBI or MIA) to Maui OGG) or Hilo (ITO)?

What are the best strategies for booking cash, getting upgrades, etc. 

I also have some of those stupid American Express coupons that I can never seem to use (buy one get one free).

Does anyone know if this is the rainy season or not?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 28, 2008)

*sorry, I couldn't resist...*

.........on an airplane.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 28, 2008)

Darn, Luanne, you beat me to it!  :rofl:


----------



## Luanne (Jan 28, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Darn, Luanne, you beat me to it!  :rofl:



_Great_, or twisted, minds think alike. :whoopie:


----------



## Courts (Jan 28, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I may go to Maui and/or the Big Island this Summer and I checked Delta and AA where I have a ton of frequent flyer miles, but the cheap seats for coach and first class are already sold out. Of course I can pay 100% more and get blackout dates.
> 
> My travel times are June 7-21, 2008
> 
> ...



Not the rainy season. 

.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 28, 2008)

> What is best way to fly to Hawaii?



"You just think lovely wonderful thoughts," Peter explained, "and they lift you up in the air." 

Of course you may need a little fairy dust.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 28, 2008)

Try finding the cheapest flight from Florida to LAX and the cheapest LAX to Maui (or Oahu/Maui).  In other words, check prices for two separate and popular flights for the lowest prices.  Here in LA we have Hawaiian Air, Aloha Airlines usually reasonable.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 28, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I may go to Maui and/or the Big Island this Summer .......
> My travel times are June 7-21, 2008



I'm assuming you have a place to stay already lined up?


----------



## wackymother (Jan 28, 2008)

In addition to the fairy dust, have you tried kayak.com and its buzz alerts? Or one of the other search-engine websites...either Expedia or Travelocity...does a nice grid where you can see the best airfares for the whole month or week around your travel dates so that you can choose the lowest price, if you're flexible.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 28, 2008)

I am looking for some non-obvious tips.

I can pay cash for about $1200pp via Delta for coach and I can try upgrading each ticket for 30k miles to first class.

The separate tickets to LAX and then Aloha is something I did not consider and will check for that as JetBlue is about $200pp/RT to Long Beach. Thus if Aloha to LAX is less than $800pp, then it may be worth it.

I have already tries Kayak, Orbitz, AA, Delta, etc. I am searching for a tip that may not be well known.


----------



## capjak (Jan 28, 2008)

Probably best chance to fly frequent flyer miles is to try Honolulu and than purchase flights to Maui and/or the big island leaving on an off day like Wednesday.  But since you are probably going to a HCC property that may not be an option unless you go early and stay in a hotel.

I am going to Maui Springbreak on FF miles American Airlines chicago to Dallas to Honolulu to Maui...and the same going back.....

Another option is to try and get 1 FF ticket for 1 person and pay $$ for others, sometimes there is one or two tickets available which will not show up if you try/ask for more.


----------



## Transit (Jan 28, 2008)

I was checking for the same date period and could not find no easy connections  or inexpensive flights from South fl.


----------



## hibbert6 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Not close...*



Steamboat Bill said:


> The separate tickets to LAX and then Aloha is something I did not consider and will check for that as JetBlue is about $200pp/RT to Long Beach. Thus if Aloha to LAX is less than $800pp, then it may be worth it.



Just remember, Long Beach and LAX are about 20 miles, and sometimes hours, apart.  You'll need to arrange a shuttle or cab, or else find a rental  car that will allow dropoff at a different airport.

Other than that, getting to Hawaii from LAX should cost less than $400 RT with a sale fare.  Early June is shoulder season; prices jump around the 15th when school gets out.

Another trick is to do a multi-city flight search on Orbitz or Travelocity. (i.e. FLL-LAX-OGG-HNL-FLL They sometimes come up with things I'd never thought of but at a great discount.

Dave


----------



## Pat H (Jan 29, 2008)

Have you tried going thru Chicago or SFO or even the NY or DC/BWI area? Do you have Elite status on any airline? It helps if you do, especially if you are at the top tier, like some of us Tuggers are. There is no way I would fly coach to Hawaii from the East Coast. Are you sure there are even upgrades available? Most likely if there are no FF seats, the upgrades are gone also.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Bill,

Thought you may want to submit some reviews while in Hawaii. These folks are pretty big on the island.

http://www.precisioncleaninghawaii.com/

They do both window cleaning AND pressure washing....

:ignore: 

Seriously, if you sign up for the Amex Platinum Card you can get a free business class roundtrip with purchase of same. Very few restrictions. Must purchase through Amex Travel Services. It really works unlike the coupons which seem valid only one day a year.

Have fun!

John


----------



## camachinist (Jan 29, 2008)

IM releases more award seats periodically. Check the rules for free date changes and grab up the dates you can and waitlist for the desired dates. At most, it's a redeposit fee (75 on DL, 100 on AA).

Concurrently, look for award space to west coast and revenue to OGG/HNL/ITO. Personally, I'd look hard at HNL since it has most capacity, then wiki-wiki to destination (revenue or award)

John beat me to it on the window washers 

Pat


----------



## Avery (Jan 29, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Does anyone know the *BEST (cheapest)* way to fly from South Florida (FLL, PBI or MIA) to Maui OGG) or Hilo (ITO)?



Sorry to post another "obvious" tip, but given your t/s portfolio you must know that BEST does not necessarily equal *cheapest*.


----------



## JimJ (Jan 29, 2008)

Why not just charter a small jet so you won't be at the mercy of airline schedules?


----------



## bruwery (Jan 29, 2008)

The LAX tip is a good one.  I'm doing an airline change at LAX for my trip to Maui at the end of next week.  I don't know where my bags will go...

Another thing to check: America West will sometimes have some decent fares to the islands from Phoenix.  Also, while I haven't personally seen any great deals out of Seattle, San Francisco, or San Diego, I'm willing to bet that they can be found on occasion.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 29, 2008)

Avery said:


> Sorry to post another "obvious" tip, but given your t/s portfolio you must know that BEST does not necessarily equal *cheapest*.



Agreed...what is the cheapest way to fly first class for four to Hawaii?



JimJ said:


> Why not just charter a small jet so you won't be at the mercy of airline schedules?



$5,000 per hour x 10 hours (each way) = $100,000 = not worth it.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 29, 2008)

I have consistently been finding the best fares to Hawaii this year out of LAX on ATA.

They are no frills, but good basic transportation.  They charge for boxed lunches, blankets, headsets and the like...taking only credit cards.   That doesn't prevent you from packing snacks and using your own Ipod headphones.

fyi.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Continental is only 70,000 miles pp RT coach from MIA to HNL or 150,000 miles pp first class.


----------



## seatrout (Jan 29, 2008)

Why can't you use the Amex 2-4-1 options.  I was hoping to use mine ??
$1200 sound about right -- airfaire to HNL has increased lately.

once you are in HNL- interisland air is easy and can be bought separately. 
(just get your luggage sent to the final destination even if tickets are bought separately,
hawaii security is a pain)
you can post this questions on http://www.flyertalk.com/ and get better answer


----------



## Judy (Jan 29, 2008)

Last year we flew from Orlando to Hawaii on United with frequent flier miles.  We couldn't get first class, but for the price of domestic coach, we got a stopover in Colorado and round trip to Oahu.  Had we not wanted to stop in Colorado, we could have flown into Oahu and returned from Maui.

At the same time, Delta had no frequent flier seats available.  We have a ton of miles on Delta too, mostly because we seldom get to use them


----------



## guitarlars (Jan 29, 2008)

*Don't forget ATA*

We're booked on ATA out of Oakland and got RT tickets to Hilo for about $370 per person. We are flying out on a Thursday (and renting hotels for three extra days) and flying out on a Sunday (10 days total). We're spending easter week at the Bay Club (on the Kona side of the Big Island) but decided that three days at the Volcano would be something new.

I've flown ATA twice before, once went well, the other not so good, but this was half the price of what I could find from other airlines and there's four or us, so there you go.

Also, if you haven't already, join Aloha and Hawaiian. They sometimes have member rates that are low (but so far not when I need them), and belonging may result in a lower fare. 

I agree, look to splitting the flight to LAX, OAK, SFO, etc. to see if you can get a better price. I always check a few days prior to when I really want to leave to see if there is a better fare - if significant enough to justify the hotel cost I just add one extra day in paradise.

Another suggestion - look at inter-island fares. I've flown into Honolulu and used inter-island flights to save money before. Bit of a pain, but if you're frugal (or cheap as the wife says) like me it might be worth it.

Good luck,

Lars


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been price comparing for a few months for our Maui May trip from Boston. Somehow flying from a stopover in Phoenix to Maui is 100.00-150.00 cheaper pp than from ORD,LAX,SFO on every search. You may want to fly in/out of Phoenix.

 We have Amex pts and are comparing options as we want to spend a few days in Palm Springs on the return flight.

Aloha has a sale now and on other flights prices have dropped fly before 5/15 am still watching and considering booking 2 flights rather than a multi leg. I am flying a few days later. The dates are being pushed out a little more now so it should be soon that I see things within my dates.

We have enough Delta pts for a free tix but really plan on using our Amex pts that we saved for such an occasion.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 30, 2008)

pcgirl54 said:


> I have been price comparing for a few months for our Maui May trip from Boston. Somehow flying from a stopover in Phoenix to Maui is 100.00-150.00 cheaper pp than from ORD,LAX,SFO on every search. You may want to fly in/out of Phoenix.



That is a good idea...I tried searching ATA out of California and getting connecting flights on a different airline, but that is a hassle.

The best so far is AA for about $1050 pp

Has anyone tried any of the consolidators like Costco, AAA or those vacation planning companies I read about in the Sunday newspaper.

Someone even suggested contacting a travel agent in Hawaii as they may have better deals in Hawaii.

I don;t want to drive myself crazy, but I am want to pay around $750pp for coach and/or $1500pp for first class.


----------



## hibbeln (Jan 30, 2008)

What if you flew from Florida to Las Vegas, then caught another flight to HNL?  Vegas is a very popular get-away for Hawaiians, so there are planes that fly back and forth at a reasonable rate.  I would check the following for flights in and out of Las Vegas:
Hawaiian
Aloha
Pleasant Hawaiian Holidays
Any other "charters"

Check the Honolulu Sunday travel section (online?) for ads for cheap flights to the mainland, then check those carriers?

We always go to Hawaii for the first 2 weeks in July.  I have found that fares start to drop again in as you get closer to spring.  I would start checking fares daily in February, and plan on buying no later than the first week in April.  When you see a price you can stomach, grab it!

ALSO.....we have found at times we can save $100-200 *per ticket *by going through the airline and booking a "package" that includes flight + rental car.  And the rental car rates are good.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 30, 2008)

Many, MANY years ago I flew Hawaiin Air from LAX to Las Vegas (one way), prior to heading off to Hawaii.  The fare was a whopping $25!   I haven't seen that deal again...but it was a very big, nearly empty plane that flight.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jan 30, 2008)

hibbeln said:


> ALSO.....we have found at times we can save $100-200 *per ticket *by going through the airline and booking a "package" that includes flight + rental car.  And the rental car rates are good.



We booked last year with AAvacations with air and a car rental that resulted in a significant savings.  We found the car rental to be high, but at that time, you could book only a few days.  The airfare savings was significant enough that we threw away the voucher for the rental car and still saved a lot.

I think AAVac now requires you to rent a car for the duration of your tirp, so this may not be as attractive an option.  Also, the price quoted for the car is without all the fees, which are paid on pickup, so that will add significantly to the quoted cost if you use the rental.

Also, if you fly AA, I am sure you know that there is a $150 pp surcharge each way if you use miles to upgrade to F.  We were lucky to find April NS flights from LAX to OGG last week for about $350 pp (with the ENT 5% discount), so even with the upgrade surcharge, the price was high but not ridiculous. 

Best of luck -- Suzanne


----------



## TravelingT (Jan 30, 2008)

ATA is running a sale right now.  It is listed on the travelzoo top 20.


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 30, 2008)

My kids flew from MCO to OGG.  The cheapest way for them was to fly into Las Vegas and out on Hawaiian  air.  Fligts were both on each segment and it was easy to stay one night in Vegas.


----------



## rhonda (Jan 30, 2008)

*Book using American Express Member Reward Points?*

Bill,

Earlier this month I booked two roundtrip SAN/KOA for 95000 Amex MRP.  Our travel dates are mid July; we are flying first class on the outbound, coach on the return.

There were two tools I played with on the Amex site.  The Travel website shows Fares for all/most airlines -- but allows you to pay to total using cash and/or points.  The other tool was "seat finder" (?) which searched only Amex partners and returned all search results in points.  The latter tool assumes you will convert MRP to the airline's FF program and even conducts the entire transaction, end to end, for you.  Amex Travel offered more airline choices -- but charged higher point values than the "seat finder" tool.

I booked using the "seat finder" against specific locations and dates; chose my flights based on dates/times and total point value.  The Amex tool created a FF account for me on Aloha, transfered the points, booked the flights and emailed my confirmation.  Easy ... and a great rate!  (The same flight, if booked directly from the Aloha site, using a 5% web coupon, would have run well over $2400.)


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 31, 2008)

Steamboat
Aloha has a sale right now from CA to several islands / book by 02/05.

Rhonda ,this is what we are trying to do also with Amex. For some reason I always have trouble with their site on weekends but I love when they show the point conversion.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 31, 2008)

rhonda said:


> Bill,
> 
> Earlier this month I booked two roundtrip SAN/KOA for 95000 Amex MRP.  Our travel dates are mid July; we are flying first class on the outbound, coach on the return.
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks for the tip


----------



## rhonda (Jan 31, 2008)

Corrections: 
Our flights are on Amex partner "Hawaiian Airlines" not "Aloha." 
The 95000 MRP were for 2 adults traveling round trip as described above (1st class outbound, coach return)
The Amex tool is called "Flight & Room Finder."  Link



rhonda said:


> The Amex tool created a FF account for me on Aloha, transfered the points, booked the flights and emailed my confirmation.  Easy ... and a great rate!  (The same flight, if booked directly from the Aloha site, using a 5% web coupon, would have run well over $2400.)


----------



## nazclk (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hawaiian Air*

I recently purchased 2 tickets on Hawaiian LAX to Kona  for $850 Total. 
I checked a couple of days ago and it was still the same price.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Feb 1, 2008)

*RCI Points*

Using RCI Points hasn't been mentioned yet.  I know they have changed it a bit, but if you have the extra points, it might work for you....just a thought.


----------



## tombo (Feb 1, 2008)

I am flying to HNL from Atlanta on Delta, 1'st class, roundtrip, for 75,000 FF miles per ticket. I tried for several months from other airports closer to home and none ever had 1st class for less than 150,000 FF miles per ticket. I also had to stay 2 extra days to get the cheap fare due to availability ( 2 extra days is a good thing though). I will have to drive to Atlanta the day before my flight and get a room, but the leg room of  1'st class seats on that long flight is worth any inconvenience. I am going to have to fly Aloha from HNL to Kauai and back too, but this was the best option I could find to get to Kauai using FF miles. Search many options to find the best for you.

On a happier note the original question was what is the best way to fly to Hawaii? The best way to fly to Hawaii from the east coast is knocked out on Ambien in coach, or in a pleasant stupor supplied by free drinks in first class. I will be taking advantage of the free drinks in 3 weeks, and I can't wait!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 2, 2008)

tombo said:


> On a happier note the original question was what is the best way to fly to Hawaii? The best way to fly to Hawaii from the east coast is knocked out on Ambien in coach, or in a pleasant stupor supplied by free drinks in first class. I will be taking advantage of the free drinks in 3 weeks, and I can't wait!



That does sound like a good way to fly, but we will have the kids with us.

Of course if I planned this trip 331 days in advance, there might be availability, but not now.

Has anyone ever heard of www.pandaonline.com? They are the travel agent that Hawaiian Airlines uses.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Still researching for May.............*

I used Amex Flight and room finder tool yesterday for Maui air. It is for three airlines only: Air Tran,Hawaiian and Virgin Atlantic.  Very easy to use. I wish there was a larger choice to pick from. This is  different than the regular Amex travel site where your points can be used to pay for the flights which are for many carriers besides the three mentioned.

Nothing from the east coast to Hawaii due to three airlines mentioned but if you fly from the west coast do compare varying airports because the miles required varied from 85k to 120K for coach depending where you fly from. There are also layovers to Honolulu before you reach the other islands on the majority of flights. I have noticed this with Aloha and Hawaiian Air where other airlines have a stop in the US mainland and then land in Maui.


 The flight sales are now to mid May.


----------

